# Dynotune with headers



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't know where to put this so if this is not right could the mods please relocate it.Thanks.

I had my headers installed and had the car dyno tuned.Numbers are 361/370.

Disappointed in the numbers,but too late to turn back now.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey rob, your numbers do seem a little low. I'm guessing from your picture your driving an 05 or 06 and not an 04 with hood scoops right? Was it a mustangdyno or a dynojet?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Hey rob, your numbers do seem a little low. I'm guessing from your picture your driving an 05 or 06 and not an 04 with hood scoops right? Was it a mustangdyno or a dynojet?


I have an 06 M6.It was tuned on a Dynopack,the same Dynopack that tuned a almost bone stock GTO a few weeks back and he actually got the same or maybe even a little better numbers than I did.........WTF?????????

Needless to say I'm sitting here beating myself up for wasting my money!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I have an 06 M6.It was tuned on a Dynopack,the same Dynopack that tuned a almost bone stock GTO a few weeks back and he actually got the same or maybe even a little better numbers than I did.........WTF?????????
> 
> Needless to say I'm sitting here beating myself up for wasting my money!


Don't beat yourself up over this. Your treating this as if it was a typical outcome for these mods, for that car, which is not true... Headers and tune are probably the 2 best mods you can do to a GTO for a start. Something is definitely wrong. What did the Dyno place tell you about the low results?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

What was your baseline?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

gm4life said:


> What was your baseline?


Looks on the chart to be around 328 or 329 rwhp and torque was around 342.

After really looking at the sheet it may not really be as bad I thought I guess.Looks to be around a 32/33 hp gain to the wheels.I was figuring my car was around 340 already at the wheels so that is why I thought my numbers were too low.

Guess I just one of the weaker cars from the factory.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Don't beat yourself up over this. Your treating this as if it was a typical outcome for these mods, for that car, which is not true... Headers and tune are probably the 2 best mods you can do to a GTO for a start. Something is definitely wrong. What did the Dyno place tell you about the low results?


They didn't really say anything,just acted as if everything was ok with the numbers.

They did say the headers looked like the 1 7/8 instead of the 1 3/4 I thought I bought.I didn't think to check them,but maybe they shipped me the bigger ones by mistake.Wonder if that would make a difference since the only other mod I have is a Spintech catback with an H-pipe?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Looks on the chart to be around 328 or 329 rwhp and torque was around 342.
> 
> After really looking at the sheet it may not really be as bad I thought I guess.Looks to be around a 32/33 hp gain to the wheels.I was figuring my car was around 340 already at the wheels so that is why I thought my numbers were too low.
> 
> Guess I just one of the weaker cars from the factory.


Ahh see thats what I thought, you should feel better. Not all cars, dynos are the same you may dyno higher somewhere else who knows but not bad. I'm not going to tell you "take it to the track" because I know not everybody is a drag racer so it means nothing. 


ROBSGTO said:


> They didn't really say anything,just acted as if everything was ok with the numbers.
> 
> They did say the headers looked like the 1 7/8 instead of the 1 3/4 I thought I bought.I didn't think to check them,but maybe they shipped me the bigger ones by mistake.Wonder if that would make a difference since the only other mod I have is a Spintech catback with an H-pipe?


If you got 1 7/8" the 1 3/4" would have been alot better for velocity. I would only go 1 7/8" for big cube high horsepower motors that move alot of air. Ohh well get a cam to go along with those headers. Then you will have a grin from ear to ear.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

gm4life said:


> Ahh see thats what I thought, you should feel better. Not all cars, dynos are the same you may dyno higher somewhere else who knows but not bad. I'm not going to tell you "take it to the track" because I know not everybody is a drag racer so it means nothing.
> 
> 
> If you got 1 7/8" the 1 3/4" would have been alot better for velocity. I would only go 1 7/8" for big cube high horsepower motors that move alot of air. Ohh well get a cam to go along with those headers. Then you will have a grin from ear to ear.


I bought the 1 3/4 because I only have a catback and did not think to check em,but the guy said they were the 1 7/8.I guess they just shipped the wrong ones.

I do plan on getting a cam eventually so it will all work out in the long anyway.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Numbers are actually pretty good. And when you do the cam you should be seeing 400. I would suggest and under drive pulley and intake if you can do it all at one time.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was told by a reputable guy who is a sponsor on another forum that the Dynapack dyno reads lower than a dyno jet and said it would probably put down 370s on a dyno jet so I should not compare the numbers versus others.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yea man a lot of dynos are different, some are generous some are stubborn, what was the air temp and humidity?

a 30-40hp gain across the curve is actually outstanding for just headers. IMO.
being all you have is exhaust bolt ons and your putting 360+ to the wheels is pretty good man.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> yea man a lot of dynos are different, some are generous some are stubborn, what was the air temp and humidity?
> 
> a 30-40hp gain across the curve is actually outstanding for just headers. IMO.
> being all you have is exhaust bolt ons and your putting 360+ to the wheels is pretty good man.


The dyno sheet says 60.9 degrees with the humidity at 60 also.

After having some time to think on it I'm satisfied with my gains.I was just looking for the 370 mark and was taken back a bit when they first showed me the sheet.

Now I have a building block for big power adders later on so it's all good.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are my dyno sheets.My scanner is not working right so I had to take pics of the sheets to post them up,sorry for the poor quality.The guy at the shop said the headers looked like the 1 7/8,but I had bought 1 3/4 and did not think to check them after recieving them.How could I check them to see what they are for certain after they have been installed?
Only other mod I have with the headers is a custom Spintech Super Pro catback.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

What does everyone think of the graph results?I don't know much about this stuff.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

thats a huge gain. HUGE. for just headers, wow. and that torque curve HOLY sht! i gotta get some headers for sure! 

dude thats freakin nice improvement for some headers. props man.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

what headers are those?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> what headers are those?


They are Kooks with catted mids.I ordered 1 3/4,but the shop said they looked like the 1 7/8 so I am curently trying to figure out which they actually are.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> thats a huge gain. HUGE. for just headers, wow. and that torque curve HOLY sht! i gotta get some headers for sure!
> 
> dude thats freakin nice improvement for some headers. props man.


Thanks,I actually thought my hp number was low.The same shop dyno tuned an almost bone stock 05 and he put down 360/368,seems high for almost stock with a tune.


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

You are fine, I was kicking 376/401 with just a few more mods, ported intake and tb and tune. Put a cam in it and it came out to 417 hp with some tweaking left to do.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont know what to tell you about this man....I dont feel like posting my dyno results right now but I have a chart you could compare to. Did they lean out the mixture at all? What the hell were your AFR's? My car dynoed at 328 and after the tune made 362.4 whp. My AFR's were in the low 10's bone stock so just leaning them out to acceptable levels made a HUGE difference. I gained about 40rwtq too. Maybe your tuner isn't doing something right.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> I dont know what to tell you about this man....I dont feel like posting my dyno results right now but I have a chart you could compare to. Did they lean out the mixture at all? What the hell were your AFR's? My car dynoed at 328 and after the tune made 362.4 whp. My AFR's were in the low 10's bone stock so just leaning them out to acceptable levels made a HUGE difference. I gained about 40rwtq too. Maybe your tuner isn't doing something right.


Take a look at the dyno sheet(s) I posted regarding any questions about AFR's,etc.

I think it's just a case of one dyno is more giving than the other,I'd probably get higher numbers on the dyno you had yours done at because I don't think there is any way that a basically stock car without headers would have the same or more hp as one with headers.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Take a look at the dyno sheet(s) I posted regarding any questions about AFR's,etc.
> 
> I think it's just a case of one dyno is more giving than the other,I'd probably get higher numbers on the dyno you had yours done at because I don't think there is any way that a basically stock car without headers would have the same or more hp as one with headers.


Well, I would agree with you accept for how close our baseline power numbers were. We both started pretty much even. Your car isnt the first car that Ive seen with headers that wasn't making much more power than mine is. Could be do to a lot of factors but with a baseline of 328whp and the kills I had while i was completely stock, I doubt the dyno was too generous.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> I have an 06 M6.It was tuned on a Dynopack,the same Dynopack that tuned a almost bone stock GTO a few weeks back and he actually got the same or maybe even a little better numbers than I did.........WTF?????????


This is what I was trying to say. You've seen in on the same dyno before.



ROBSGTO said:


> Looks on the chart to be around 328 or 329 rwhp and torque was around 342.
> 
> After really looking at the sheet it may not really be as bad I thought I guess.Looks to be around a 32/33 hp gain to the wheels.I was figuring my car was around 340 already at the wheels so that is why I thought my numbers were too low.
> 
> Guess I just one of the weaker cars from the factory.


I didnt realize our numbers were that close until i re-read the thread. We had the same baseline hp but my torque was lower. Go to another tuner.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

WanaGTO said:


> I didnt realize our numbers were that close until i re-read the thread. We had the same baseline hp but my torque was lower. Go to another tuner.


I'm just going to wait until I do another power mod before getting another tune.I see many GTOs on all the forums with the same mods as myself pushing the same or even less hp than I dynoed at so its all good for now.


----------

